# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lacrymaria lacrymabunda

## Azuer

Os subo las fotos de _Lacrymaria lacrymabunda_, otra especie que me he encontrado estos días pasados.

Fructifica de manera cespitosa (muchos ejemplares unidos por el pie) o en grupos de varios ejemplares en el suelo o sobre madera muy degradada y semienterrada, tanto en bosques como en zonas abiertas, jardines, bordes de caminos...

Los sombreros son campanulados o hemisféricos al principio, para después extenderse hasta adquirir una forma convexa o aplanada. La cutícula es seca y mate, de aspecto aterciopelado, de color pardo ocráceo u ocre anaranjado, con el margen adornado en los ejemplares jóvenes de unas fibrillas procedentes del velo del anillo.











El pie es cilíndrico, rígido, hueco con la edad, de color semejante al sombrero, con una banda anular fugaz, algodonosa o fibrosa, como una telaraña. Debajo de esta zona anular la superficie del pie presenta numerosas fibrillas o escamas.
Las láminas al principio son de color ocre, para después comenzar a mancharse de pardo grisáceo o pardo violáceo de manera irregular, en forma de parches. Conforme van madurando se van oscureciendo hasta prácticamente adquirir un color pardo negruzco. En ejemplares jóvenes y en determinadas circunstancias exudan unas gotitas blanquecinas a modo de "lágrimas" que le dan su nombre (Lacrymaria)

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2015),HUESITO (14-nov-2015),JMTrigos (15-nov-2015),Los terrines (14-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (14-nov-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Las esporas son de morfología amigdaliforme o citriforme, de color pardo oscuro y con paredes recubiertas de verrugas muy evidentes. Presentan un gran poro germinativo muy prominente:





Los queilocistidios son largos, cilíndricos, sinuosos, subcapitados (es decir, engrosados en el ápice). No tiene pleurocistidios.







Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2015),HUESITO (14-nov-2015),JMTrigos (15-nov-2015),Los terrines (14-nov-2015),perdiguera (14-nov-2015),termopar (14-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una pregunta, ¿ se comen ?  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, sí que son comestibles, sí, al menos los ejemplares jóvenes. En todas las guías de setas vienen como tal. Lo que pasa es que si indagas un poco verás que no hay recetas de esta especie ni mucha tradición culinaria, por lo que no debe tratarse de ningún manjar.
Yo no las he probado nunca.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (15-nov-2015)

----------

